# Hammerangeot - Ultimate Culture Bedchair - 6 Bein Liege Neuheit 2009 NUR 59,95€ !!!



## am-angelsport (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Aktuelles Angebot
​ 
* 
Ultimate
Culture Bedchair 
6 -Bein Karpfenliege
Neuheit 2009 - zum Hammerpreis**
*
 
​ 





 *
*

NUR 59,95 €- unglaublich !

 
bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

